# Well guys.... Bionic is now $59 at Costco xD



## bboyairwreck (Jan 18, 2012)

At least we got it when it was hot right? right? haha

Its painful to see It does hurt my wallets feelings since I did buy it for full price $300 but.... with all this Ice Cream Sandwich love, it definitely eases the pain 

Welcome to price evolution of technology eh? Just think... We'll get all the quad core LTE love SOONER off contract than those who purchased a GNex or Razr ;]

http://www.droid-lif.../#disqus_thread


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

the bionic has been free on wirefly and amazon for sometime now. ur basically just paying for the dock and charging dock in this deal.


----------



## Hector Ordorica (Mar 9, 2012)

That's pretty good, but I just picked up the Bionic over at Samsclub.com for $50, and no tax on the full retail price like most places.

I also got a $30 credit for upgrading.


----------



## Underwater Mike (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't mind. I've had mine since the first day they were out, so I got my money's worth. I just wish Moto would show the phone some love.


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

can't help it when the motorola's ex-ceo enjoyed screwing their own customers over. at least it wasn't as bad as releasing the razr then 2 months later releasing the same phone with a bigger battery.


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

I paid $600 for mine because I wasn't eligible for an upgrade.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigsapz (Jul 8, 2011)

smokedkill said:


> I paid $600 for mine because I wasn't eligible for an upgrade.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Im sorry but paying $600 for a cell phone is just dumb...

Sent from my Iced Bionic


----------



## RangeRat125 (Sep 23, 2011)

Only dumb if you dont have the money!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigsapz (Jul 8, 2011)

RangeRat125 said:


> Only dumb if you dont have the money!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


That's just what dumb people who paid that much say to make themselves feel better about it. VZW laughs all the way to the bank with your $600+ cuz you can't wait 2 years and pay upgrade prices. VZW has the fastest LTE network so for those who say its cuz they can put it on another network are dumb too. No matter how you look at it, paying more then $299.99 for the Bionic is dumb.

On the other hand, I'll def be picking one up from costco for $89. That is SMART.

Sent from my Iced Bionic


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

I'd prefer to pay $600 over having a phone that I absolutely hated for the next year and a half, which would have been the case with the revolution I had. Go check out that phone's development community.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

And you couldn't find the bionic for $89 anywhere when I got the bionic. It was hard enough to find a store that would even sell me one without it being an upgrade. Verizon makes more when its an upgrade than if you outright buy it. Best Buy outright refused to sell me one without a contract (tried more than one best buy also). 2 Verizon stores also wouldn't sell it to me. They make their money from the contract.

For some, it might not make sense that they make more money when they sell it cheaper as an upgrade, but for those who are familiar with the industry, you will realize how much they make when they get you to renew your contract or add a line.

And it wasn't like I didn't have the $600 to spend on it. I did get it the first week it came out. If it would have hurt me financially, I wouldn't have done it and would find it to be kind of dumb, but since that wasn't an issue, $600 was a small cost for.having a phone I like compared to having one I hated.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtyfingers (Jun 7, 2011)

Better to spend the money on something you will enjoy than to be stuck with a revolution for a year and a half.


----------



## grayzweb (Jun 10, 2011)

Bigsapz said:


> Im sorry but paying $600 for a cell phone is just dumb...
> 
> Sent from my Iced Bionic


Paying full price for a new phone really isn't dumb. 
I have paid full price ($600) for a phone instead of signing a contract. Knowing that I could sell the phone I currently had for $200 - $300 and also I was free to use my upgrade without waiting 2 yrs.

Is it worth it to pay $300 for a 2 yr contract, or pay $400 and not have to use your upgrade. - which leaves you open to use it if something comes out in a few months. Plus you have equity in the one you bought outright.

Hope I made sense, but really it isn't a waste of money.. because of resell value and you still have an upgrade. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Not to mention it won't seem so dumb in a year when if you use an upgrade and sign a new contract you lose your unlimited data.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## corys00 (Jul 21, 2011)

Bigsapz said:


> Im sorry but paying $600 for a cell phone is just dumb...
> 
> Sent from my Iced Bionic


I know it's hard to think about it from others' perspectives, but some people on here make a good living and can afford these things without affecting their lives.


----------



## Bigsapz (Jul 8, 2011)

First off please don't think im trying to be mean. Im Just making conversation. Don't get all butthurt. All in good fun.

Now, It's not about the money at all but why does the contract matter if money isn't an issue...? The contract is not bad if you know what your getting into ahead of time. Like i said, verizon has the best network. Im sure there's one or two of you that live comfortable enough to pay full price but the Truth is, full price is a lot of money for most of you.

You should do research on a phone u have to use for 2 years before you buy it so you're not stuck with a phone you hate or have to pay full price for another one. You don't HAVE to buy a new model on launch day. Anyone in technology knows gen 1 anything always has bugs. You could be "patient". Let them iron out the bugs a bit, then upgrade. Watch all the forums. It's easy to find what phones have what problems/bugs.

You can even test drive phones for 15 days now.

IMO, your much better off doing some homework and buyng a phone on upgrade pricing then drop $600+ or whatever full price is. It's unnecessary weather your a millionaire or ballin' on a budget. It's possible to use the same phone for two years on contract. You Just have to admire (not buy) all the new phones that come out during your 2 years. I think people make up excuses why they hate their phones so they can justify to themselves spending $600+ to have the latest and greatest.

My .02

Sent from my Iced Bionic


----------



## FranzVz (Jul 19, 2011)

You realize that 90% of the countries in the world, phones are _*always *_un-subsidized right? The US is the only country that really subsidizes phones to THAT much of a price down.

Saying "paying for a $600 phone is dumb" is pretty ignorant.

You're not buying a phone. You're buying a powerful computer, that's small enough to fit in your pocket, and has a Phone application that can connect to a network. Compare the specs from a $600 laptop to the best Android phone available. You tell me which one is more useful. Touchscreen, GPS, Acceleration, etc...

Not mentioning that you can run FULL Operating Systems on it soon (Ubuntu being a prime example). Which now will eliminate the need of a full OS because you can use both.

Also, tell me. In the amount of hours per day, which device do you USE more? Your "phone".


----------



## sparky697 (Dec 14, 2011)

I would think Verizon would love for more people to buy phones outright. That way they get to keep the extra cash that is already figured in to their monthly fee. It's not like your bill is cheaper if you buy it like on T-Mobile.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Bigsapz said:


> That's just what dumb people who paid that much say to make themselves feel better about it. VZW laughs all the way to the bank with your $600+ cuz you can't wait 2 years and pay upgrade prices. VZW has the fastest LTE network so for those who say its cuz they can put it on another network are dumb too. No matter how you look at it, paying more then $299.99 for the Bionic is dumb.
> 
> On the other hand, I'll def be picking one up from costco for $89. That is SMART.
> 
> Sent from my Iced Bionic


 Not really... You can buy out of contract... You are paying more for the 2 year contract than he is for the phone out of contract...


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

bigmook said:


> Not to mention it won't seem so dumb in a year when if you use an upgrade and sign a new contract you lose your unlimited data.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Why would I lose my unlimited data? I believe I renewed my contact after they already eliminated it for new customers when I bought the revolution. I'm under the assumption I will continue to get unlimited data until I stop using their service. The plan I'm on gives me unlimited minutes and unlimited data so I see no reason ever switching.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

Bigsapz said:


> First off please don't think im trying to be mean. Im Just making conversation. Don't get all butthurt. All in good fun.
> 
> Now, It's not about the money at all but why does the contract matter if money isn't an issue...? The contract is not bad if you know what your getting into ahead of time. Like i said, verizon has the best network. Im sure there's one or two of you that live comfortable enough to pay full price but the Truth is, full price is a lot of money for most of you.
> 
> ...


Go read through the development pages of the revolution and see if I was making up reasons to hate the phone. On a side note, it took several months to even be able to change the boot animation. Imagine having to see the dull Verizon boot every time you turn your phone on.

I understand your point and in some cases, your right. But when I bought the revolution, I never imagined a phone with an unlocked bootloader would have so little development. You also have to take into consideration of how much you can sell your old phone on Craigslist for. They sell in my area used for $200-300. After I sold my old Droid 2 for 200, I only paid $400 for the bionic and still have the revolution for a backup phone.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## wang921130 (Mar 15, 2012)

我勒个去，真J8便宜呀。。尼玛居然只要60刀。。。老美就是便宜、、、


----------

